# New Photographer Here Looking For Thoughts On My New Website!



## DustinWPhotography (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello Everyone! 

First off I would like to say thank you to everyone who shows your support by commenting to this below. It means a lot to me. I am new to the Photography world, I have only been taking photos for a little over a month now. I started out in my little quest into photography with a Nikon D5200 and a 55mm/200mm lens. When I first started I decided that I would create a Facebook Fan Page and an Instagram account just see what people thought about my work and how I was doing. I only ended up getting to around 15 followers on my Facebook Fan Page, but I think that was due to the fact I don't have very many friends on Facebook that are really interested in Photography and I haven't done any sort of advertising. As far as my Instagram account on the other hand, I've ended up gaining over 500 followers in a little over two months time. I'm not sure how great that is in regards to the photography world and I know it doesn't have much impact, but It has helped a lot with ideas, and it drove me to the idea of which I am here asking this question. 

Just here within the last two or three days I decided that I wanted to make my very own Photography Website. I don't have many pictures for an extensive portfolio, but I think I have enough for a nice start up website that I can hopefully use to bring in some of my very first clients. I have not done anything professionally up to this point. I've never taken any pictures for anyone, as it began as just a hobby. I am hoping that maybe with the creation of my website it will really help boost my career and possibly even bring in a client on two.

Basically the reason for this post is just to see if I can get some thoughts and opinions on my photography as well as my website from some professionals who have actually been in photography for awhile that actually knows what they're doing and what works so I may put that knowledge to good use. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated and if anyone has any questions feel free to leave a comment or private message me, I would be happy to answer any questions you may have.

You can find my website at: Dustin Williams Photography | Portfolio Of Photography

Once again, thank you so much for all the help and I look forward to hopefully speak with you soon.

Best Regards,
Dustin​


----------



## KmH (Apr 13, 2013)

:thumbup: Welcome to TPF Dustin! :camera:

We've moved your post to a forum that should get you more and better responses regarding thoughts and opinions on your web site.

For thoughts and opinions on your photos, post them 1 or 2 at a time in an appropriate forum in the section headed:  *Photo Galleries - Photos submitted by members for general display or critique*


----------



## DustinWPhotography (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh okay! Thanks, I appreciate it! I will be sure to look into it.


----------



## jjh221 (Apr 14, 2013)

website looks great imo. Simple, clean and easy to navigate. I'd change its size though.


----------



## Benco (Apr 14, 2013)

jjh221 said:


> website looks great imo. Simple, clean and easy to navigate. I'd change its size though.



^this. 
There's a few shots in your landscape section with wonky horizons, I'd fix those if I were you.


----------



## DustinWPhotography (Apr 14, 2013)

jjh221 said:


> website looks great imo. Simple, clean and easy to navigate. I'd change its size though.



When you say change its size, which part exactly are you referring to?


----------



## DustinWPhotography (Apr 14, 2013)

Benco said:


> jjh221 said:
> 
> 
> > website looks great imo. Simple, clean and easy to navigate. I'd change its size though.
> ...



Oh okay! I'll get that fixed. Thanks!


----------



## Benco (Apr 14, 2013)

DustinWPhotography said:


> jjh221 said:
> 
> 
> > website looks great imo. Simple, clean and easy to navigate. I'd change its size though.
> ...



It's the width of the page, the resolution of your site seems to be optimised for a screen that is of lower resolution than is usual these days.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Dustin. 

Nice site. Pix need some shaping up. Burnt out highlights, shadows on product shots. Crooked horizons. We all had them when we started. Maybe take the pet dog out if you aspire to be a pro. 

Good luck!


----------



## BrandonLaw (Apr 14, 2013)

I like the site it looks really good!


----------

